# Congrats to our newest "Honored Members"



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats to our newest Honored Members* gpinjason and nmkawirider both of which spend a great deal of time helping others here on the forum. Congrats guy's! You should both have all the same forum privileges as a Subscribing Member.


I forgot to mention that 08BEAST was added as well a few weeks ago for his commitment to the site.



*Honored Members are nominated and voted on by MIMB Staff.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:rockn: I just noticed this when I got on here... sweet! Thanks guys! And congrats also to nmkawirider! I know I have taken lots of help and information from this great site, and I'm happy to help out when I can! :mimbrules:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

congrats guys


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

:crowdapplause:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

:cowbell_snl:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> :rockn: I just noticed this when I got on here... sweet! Thanks guys! And congrats also to nmkawirider! I know I have taken lots of help and information from this great site, and I'm happy to help out when I can! :mimbrules:


You'll have to go back and fix your avatar I'm not sure why it removed it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow!!! Thanks guys!! I am...Honored!:rockn:

This is a great site with great people. I'm just here to learn and help where I can. Congrats to you too jpinjason! :mimbrules:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> You'll have to go back and fix your avatar I'm not sure why it removed it.


it's still there... ??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I fixed it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

oh ok... i didn't even notice..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrtats!!!!:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations guys


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats guys


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hsnapkidsanim:

we got some more orange people......congrats


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats to both and thanks because they have both been helpful to me whether they were aware of it or not.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

congrats guys, mimb rules fo sho..


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You both earned it!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats guys :WAYV:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats cool guys, congrats!


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats guys! I may not have gotten your help directly, but I have read up on alot of your stuff in the search/archives. Thanks!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations guys!:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats fellas!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats fellas :rockn:


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats everyone....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Its nice to be here.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

good job guys keep up the good work, this site is all about the members we have . the best group of guys and gals out there are here on MIMB


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i agree wit wood butcher. i would be just another lost cause with out you guys around here. now i'm just broke cause i'm trying to keep up with the big dogs around here lol :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

just remember it's not how big the dog is, it's how much bite he has. oh and 08beast the way u floated the 27 hole, ur a big dog in my book ! :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:bigok: CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations guys!! You've given me tons of advice and ideas..GO BRUTE!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08beast said:


> i agree wit wood butcher. i would be just another lost cause with out you guys around here. now i'm just broke cause i'm trying to keep up with the big dogs around here lol :rockn:


I forgot to mention that YOU were added as well a few weeks ago!! :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I forgot to mention that YOU were added as well a few weeks ago!! :rockn:


Congrats 08beast!! :rockn:


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks to guys that put me on the list. still pumped and ready for next years ride.... 

ps almost have the wife talked into moving down there with the you guys lol. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08beast said:


> thanks to guys that put me on the list. still pumped and ready for next years ride....
> 
> ps almost have the wife talked into moving down there with the you guys lol. :rockn:


Sweet I hope she has a twin sister that comes w/ ya'll... :bigok:


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Sweet I hope she has a twin sister that comes w/ ya'll... :bigok:


sorry man only chica in the family :nutkick: but i could give you her leash so i can go riding sometimes lol


----------

